# Logs everywhere



## Mandolin (Aug 9, 2017)

A good friend of mine asked me to cut a few trees on his place so he could build his kids a goat pen. I wound up cutting and hauling over a hundred yellow pine and eastern red cedar logs to my mill. Sawed all day last Monday and barely made a dent.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Mandolin (Aug 9, 2017)

Other pics from my big haul

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 9, 2017)

Bunch of nice looking logs, I think k you have enough for a goat pen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2017)

Must be big goats!


----------



## jasonb (Aug 9, 2017)

Uhhh, should have only needed a single branch to make his kids a goat pen.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2017)

What a great looking operation you have there! Can't wait to see the lumber you produce. Chuck


----------



## Mandolin (Aug 10, 2017)

Actually I was just clearing the trees out so he could have room to build the pen. He gave me all the logs for free

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

